# HGH and Swelling



## SURGE (Jul 24, 2014)

I am running 10iu everyday of rips (been back on for 4 weeks). I have the usual hand numbness, wrist and hand pain that comes with the territory but my feet and ankles are swelling up now.

What can I do to decrease this?


----------



## srd1 (Jul 24, 2014)

Lower the dose? Lol


----------



## Phoe2006 (Jul 24, 2014)

Give me 5ius a day and u take the rest


----------



## SURGE (Jul 25, 2014)

I have taken 10iu a day before in the past. Always have the hand and wrist issues for the first couple of months but don't recall ever having the feet and ankle swelling? May have and just never noticed?


----------



## Phoenixk2 (Jul 25, 2014)

I have shoes for the gym for when I'm on gh and for when I'm not.


----------



## Daniel11 (Jul 25, 2014)

I had the angle swelling when it was on Peptides, Slin and DBOL.  Face was like the moon too.  

Two weeks off peps and I was back to non-bloated-fluffy-swole-mess.


----------



## amateurmale (Jul 25, 2014)

You increased your dosage too quickly.   Youre shits all fucked up now.


----------



## Alinshop (Jul 28, 2014)

SURGE said:


> I have taken 10iu a day before in the past. Always have the hand and wrist issues for the first couple of months but don't recall ever having the feet and ankle swelling? May have and just never noticed?



Were you leaner in the past?


----------



## squatster (Aug 7, 2014)

The peptides give me real bad swelling, hands, wrists, feet , ankles -


----------



## lafbear2 (Aug 13, 2014)

*Try Horse Chestnut Seed Extract*

Try using something like Nature's Way "Leg Veins" supplement and/or Planetary Herbals "Horse Chestnut Vein Strength" supplement.  Both contain horse chestnut seed extract along with other herbals that improve circulation at the extremities and allow return of excess fluid that is retained at the extremities, primarily lower leg/ankle/feet but also helps me slightly with hands. 

I've been using these for over 2 years with GH and it definitely helps me.  I take one of each in the AM and PM.


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Aug 13, 2014)

A nice thing about IGF-1 no sides from hgh, but the gains and leaning out factor still is.


----------

